# Michael Jackson scarecrows



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

He was quite frightening to people, so why not birds..........

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20101006/od_uk_nm/oukoe_uk_jackson_1


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Favorite quote: "And I thought, since Michael is good at 'grabbing his bird', I'm inviting him to grab ours," he told a visiting local TV crew, who were also treated to a few of Lee's Jackson dance moves.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Do they play the song Beat It through the scarecrow? :googly:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

aww no pictures? I guess if i can have a vampire that looks like him, they can have a scarecrow.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah, they really should have taken pics. That's messed up


----------

